# Tug meeting Vancouver Island



## timeshare junkie

Hi.
Any members interested in a TUG meeting on Vancouver Island?  Ideas on location, time of year, lunch, dinner, etc. Informal,info, stories,and fun.

Bill & Linda
Timesharing is a game,learn the rules and play to win.


----------



## eal

Count me in with my DH.  In April sometime when everyone is home from winter  travels?


----------



## spirits

*Sounds like fun*

Although my home group is BRMR I am usually on the island in the summer and would love to join in on a meeting.  I might soon be an owner at Pacific Shores for July 22-29.  So summer time is my vote-majority rules though


----------



## timeshare junkie

*Tug Meeting V.I.*

Thanks for the replys. We do Mexico in the winter so spring , summer would be great for us. I'll re visit this thread in March and hope for more input. 3 members is a start , hopefully we'll hear from more.
Bill & Linda


----------



## sailingman22

My wife and I would like to attend.


----------



## eal

We are home most of the time starting in April, looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## Calyn79

yes, we'd be interested
home by April too
let us know
mid island would be the best - and mid island perhaps could be considered to be north of Nanaimo. (ya, I know)
till then enjoy


----------



## spirits

*My holiday booked.*

My DH and I will be on the island from July 9-19.  Would love to join a group for supper around then.  We are staying near Ladysmith for most of the time.


----------



## spirits

*Got an idea for location*

Have all of you heard about the Crow and Gate pub on Yellowpoint Road.  The location is sort of central and if we pick a beautiful day the sitting area outside is wonderful for a relaxing day. We have not been there for a few years but some Brit friends we sent there this summer really liked it so it should still be good.


----------



## eal

I just had a recommendation from a Cedar resident for this pub on Friday.

We are in town (Nanoose Bay) July 9 & 10 (probably leaving for Calgary on July 11 for #1 son's wedding July 13).  I think we are getting close to picking a day and location!


----------



## spirits

*I nominate Eal*

I was at a very nice dinner in Calgary hosted by Eal a few years ago. My Dh still raves about the great dinner and good company.  He usually cringes when I tell him we are going out with people I mostly know ex. other teachers  But he is looking forward to this one.
Here we go.  Motion:  I hereby nominate Eal to get a Tug together at a time and location which serves her the best.  (hopefully around the 9-19:whoopie: )  All in favor?  1 yes (me ) Any others?


----------



## spirits

*Crow and Gate pub*

If you google this place (the one on Yellowpoint road near Cedar)  you will find they have a good site with menu and pictures.  The yard outside is lovely and a beautiful place to gather.  It is usually crowded by late supper but people are always coming and going so should not be a problem for an early dinner or late lunch.  But there are LOTS of good restaurants around, just I don't live in the area so only know of a few.  
Pacific Shores also has a beautiful restaurant and since Eal is a member perhaps she could speak to this place.  I am sure us Tuggers could even go to a timeshare presentation while we are there Just kidding...:whoopie:


----------



## spirits

*Not fair to Eal*

Ok. I;m sorry.  Blame it on all the Xmas choc I ate.  It is unfair to put the burden on Eal.  If she cannot do it then I will be glad to pick a place and time and do some calling around.  I love restaurants but I only know those two. They are both good though.  Eal, your call....:whoopie:


----------



## sailingman22

The Crow & Gate has great food and old world atmosphere but it would be hard to mingle unless you could snare the long table next to the fireplace. This table would hold 10 -12 at most and this is a very busy pub. Pacific Shores is nice but again you would need a separate dining area depending upon the size of the group. 

Old City Station pub in Nanaimo has excellent food and ample room for small parties. Shady Waterfront Restaurant in Qualicum, Dingy Dock floating pub, Grand Hotel and Milano's are some other choices.


----------



## eal

I think using a restaurant that will take reservations is our best bet.  I am happy to book a place when we have settle on a day and time.  Personally I like the Bayside Bistro in Parksville...


----------



## charjc

Quite new to timesharing, very interested to talk to visit with Tug members.  

We will make every effort to attend a meeting if one eventualizes.  i.e. count me in.
Mark


----------



## eal

Mark, I sent you a pm


----------



## eal

OK everybody, here is a tentative plan.  How about we meet at 7 pm on Monday July 9 at Asteras Greek Taverna in downtown Nanaimo, 347 Wesley Street (#2 on tripadvisor).  We have been there before with a large group and it worked very well, and the food is great.  I will make a reservation for 12 (closer to the time) or more people if we generate more interest between now and then.  

Spirits, looking forward to seeing you again.  Sorry I can't do a dinner any later during your Island visit, but of course the only time I am away this summer is when you will be here!  

Here is my current list of attendees:
charjc
eal
sailingman22
spirits
Calyn79
timeshare junkie

Let me know if this will work for everyone.  Looking forward to it!

Ann L.


----------



## spirits

*I'm there*

MMMMMMMM Greek food.  Count me and my DH in.  Mary


----------



## Jaybee

Rats!  We love Vancouver Island, and I was about to join the group when I realized we'll be on the Central Coast of CA from 6/30-7/7. That would be cutting it pretty close.

I hope you all have a great time.  Jean


----------



## eal

Thanks Jean. We are at Channel Island Shores right now, heading to Avila Beach next week.  We are having beautiful weather - we went to Ventura Harbour to see the tall ships today.


----------



## Jaybee

Sounds wonderful.  We love Avila Beach, too, but haven't been back there in awhile. Last time, Diamond had just acquired it, and we had a frustrating experience trying to use the "free days" for sitting through the presentation. 

We've never been lucky enough to see the tall ships when we were in Ventura.  We always go to Harbortown in the Fall.

Happy travels!


----------



## shagnut

Somebody want to adopt me? I'll come.  Just kidding, but I still treasure my trip to the Canadian Rockies. Gotta get back!!
 shaggy


----------



## Calyn79

eal; we meet at 7 pm on Monday July 9 at Asteras Greek Taverna in downtown Nanaimo said:
			
		

> Hi Ann
> For us that would work just fine...will hold the date. We are still soaking up the 'aloha' on Kauai this winter, however, our remaining time is ticking down fast........only 3 more weeks until back home.
> thanks  :whoopie: /Marilynn


----------



## eal

Greetings from sunny San Diego County - looking forward to meeting you in July!


----------



## spirits

*I'll adopt you Shaggy*

Ok.  You are part of our family.  Although some of us own at Banff we are meeting on Vancouver Island in July.  Try to come.  There is a beautiful timeshare at Pacific Shores but we don't own there. (Although I am so tempted )  However we usually rent at Inn off the Sea in Yellowpoint.  I go there for the outdoor swimming pool.  8 am I am in there.  Blue water and ocean is a heavenly combination for a Prairie Girl. These units are individually owned so we rent from an owner. Because my husband is not into timeshares I am looking forward to discussing all the wonderful places I have not been to.  Greek food and timeshare discussions.  Does not get much better.


----------



## eal

My goodness, it is June already, less than 4 weeks til July 9!

So I made a reservation for dinner for us Vancouver Island tuggers at Asteria Taverna, 347 Wesley Street in Nanaimo, for Monday July 9 at 7 pm. Here is a link to the dinner menu:

http://www.asteras.ca/menu_dinner.html

See you then - looking forward to it!

More always welcome, let me know.


----------



## spencersmama

I just saw this thread.  Did you have your dinner meeting last night?  How was it?


----------



## spirits

*It was cancelled.*

Just got into our beautiful unit at Inn off the Sea at Yellowpoint Mon around 5.  It is not a timeshare but the units are individually owned.  Got a message from one of the tenants that I had a message from Ann.  It seems that the weather here got nice and people got sidetracked.  She was the only one going for supper and was packing to leave to Calgary the next day for her son's wedding.  My husband is not a TUGGER.  He loves to save money on holidaysbut lets me deal with all the details. So I reluctantly cancelled supper.  I figured he would be bored while Ann and I talked timesharing.
Ann if you are reading this just know that I reluctantly cancelled  I would have talked timesharing with you all night long. Still want to hear about Pacific Shores and how that is all working out.  Some other time.  
If there are any Tuggers on Vancouver Island we are staying at IOTS till Sun.  Its near Ladysmith.  Would love to meet up for coffee or something.  Take care.


----------



## eal

Thanks for the note - we will try again. Be sure to keep us posted about your next Island visit.


----------



## spirits

*Same time next year*

 This place is paradise lol.  Still working so will be back next summer.  I am trying to tear Rudi away from our unit to have supper at the Greek restaurant this week.  It will just be the two of us so if I am the only TUGGER can it still be a TUG meeting? (;


----------



## spencersmama

Too bad the dinner was cancelled.  I had to cancel my trip to Europe next summer.     But I am going to do an Alaska cruise and a trip to Victoria.  Alaska has been my favorite vacation so far, and I really want to see Victoria, but I still can't help but be a little disappointed.  I'm trying to look up ideas and things to do on Vancouver Island to get myself excited about the new itinerary.  

(Not that I mean to say either trip is better or worse than the other, but I have already been planning the other trip in my mind for 6 month!  I know we'll have a great time next year no matter where we go.)


----------



## spirits

*Victoria and area is wonderful*

No way am I an expert.  We have been on holidays on the island for going on 7 years and last year was the first time I could convince my husband to go to Victoria.  We had such a nice time we are spending 3 days there again in about 4 days ( who's counting, I am on holidays ) We did the usual touristy things but this time we want to check out the farms around Sidney for blueberries, strawberries.  We do not drink any more so wineries are out but there are some neat places just outside of Victoria we want to explore. Go on the computer and check out your passions.  Will you have a car?  That makes a huge difference.  The weather is wonderful here on the island in the summer.  Not so hot...I like it around 27-30.   75-80 if you are a Yank 
Keep on posting here.  There are some Tuggers who live here and they can give you lots of suggetions if we know how and when you will be here and if you have a car or not?  
Me.....I love our unit at Inn off the Sea and find it hard to tear myself away from the ocean and pool.  I have my books and my DH who is a wonderful cook.  We usually have a simple meal, good cup of coffee and eat on our patio overlooking the ocean and rose garden.  I am here watching my beloved football team on the TV and relaxing on TUG.  Honestly, I must have died and gone to heaven.


----------



## ChrisandBeth

Just stumbled onto this thread. Would love to meet up with fellow tuggers sometime. We live in Nanaimo and own Worldmark so spend lots of bonus time at WM Victoria on the inner harbour. Yes this Island is wondeful!


----------



## eal

Hi guys,
PM me with your phone number and I will make sure you are a part of the planning process.


----------

